# All 4 CC177s



## Globesmasher (12 May 2008)

Folks:

We have now taken delivery of all 4 tails and have them parked at YTR.

703 arrived in YTR on Thursday evening (8 May).
704 arrived on Friday evening (9 May).

It will be a rare day that we'll see all 4 parked together on the ramp - they'll always be out flying and one will most likely be somewhere on periodic maintenance or being upgraded in one way or another.

The close of a good news story.
7 months to take delivery of all 4 aircraft (August '07 - May '08).


----------



## TN2IC (12 May 2008)

Any photos? It sure can be a rare site to see them all together now.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 May 2008)

Good news indeed!


----------



## GAP (12 May 2008)

The nice thing about the whole process is, that it has only taken ....what...19-20 months from time of decision to delivery....nice to see.

This should go a long way to putting to rest the diatribe that it needs to take 10-15 years to order a piece of military equipment..


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 May 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> The nice thing about the whole process is, that it has only taken ....what...19-20 months from time of decision to delivery....nice to see.
> 
> This should go a long way to putting to rest the diatribe that it needs to take 10-15 years to order a piece of military equipment..



Highjack alert!

I think it shows that the process can be made to work under a few very specific conditions starting with the active and personal *support* of the PM and the Clerk of the Privy Council (the latter can tell DMs to bend the rules and he can "clear" it with the Auditor General, in advance). One also needs broad public support - which we have had for some time - especially whenever the issue of be he CF being obliged to _hitch_ rides with the USAF was raised. Finally, there has to be no way that someone could offer a Canadian (especially made in Québec) alternative.


----------



## stegner (12 May 2008)

Now that we have four would I be too greedy to suggest that the CF should get another four within the next five years?


----------



## lonewolf84 (19 May 2008)

it's godd idea, so the canadian force nedd some new fighter, helo and smaller transport aircraft to replace buffalo. so if de cgn gov buy new top quality equipement. lets'go.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 May 2008)

lonewolf84 said:
			
		

> it's godd idea, so the canadian force nedd some new fighter, helo and smaller transport aircraft to replace buffalo. so if de cgn gov buy new top quality equipement. lets'go.



Although this is about the Globemasters and not any other equipment the CF needs. Back on topic please.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (19 May 2008)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Folks:
> 
> We have now taken delivery of all 4 tails and have them parked at YTR.
> 
> ...



Is there any chance we could see all 4 fly in formation at the Trenton Air Show this year?  That would be one impressive sight and I might even drive down to see that (I used to live in Rednersville in Prince Edward County and every year we used to either go to Trenton or watch from a friends deck which was right on the Bay of Quinte).


Matthew.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 May 2008)

OP Requirements would probably prevent that, unless the did some fancy scheduling at CANOSCOM and had them do a run back to Trenton from theatre just before the Airshow. Even just 2 or 3 in formation would be an awesome sight.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 May 2008)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> Is there any chance we could see all 4 fly in formation at the Trenton Air Show this year?  That would be one impressive sight and I might even drive down to see that (*I used to live in Rednersville * in Prince Edward County and every year we used to either go to Trenton or watch from a friends deck which was right on the Bay of Quinte).


Rednersville? I know that this is slightly OT, but that is familiar ground (lived in Belleville, and then later on the old highway behind Fenwood Gardens)

OK, back on OT. 

Yes, the CC177 is large.

;D


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (19 May 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Rednersville? I know that this is slightly OT, but that is familiar ground (lived in Belleville, and then later on the old highway behind Fenwood Gardens)
> 
> OK, back on OT.
> 
> ...



Wow, you're bringing back memories.   ;D

Belleville:
608 Victoria Avenue.
4 Briarwood Crescent.

Rednersville Road:
No idea the address.  Little yellow siding/red brick bungalow with birch trees 2 Km west of the Rednersville Country Store on the south side of Rednersville Road.

Fenwood Gardens:
Fenwood Crescent (don't remember the number, but second house from the north end on the east side)

My father was an educational administrator who went back and forth between Hastings and Prince Edward County and had to live in-county, so we bounced back and forth a couple of times.


Matthew.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 May 2008)

The media reports on this succesful contract and the use of one of them to fly aid to Burma has been huge........actually not  :

No bias from the MSM, right?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 May 2008)

Fly aid to Burma? I thought we only used the CC-177s to drop combat troops/supplies and large, baby killing weapons into Afghanistan????


----------

